# Cal Vet and disability rated Veterans.



## NumberTen (Apr 6, 2019)

As the time gets close for me to send the boys to college, I wanted to put this out there and get feedback from fellow veterans or anyone in the know.  Did  your kids use the Cal Vet College fee waiver for school and if so, how did that work with recruitment?  Maybe Surfref can lead off.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 6, 2019)

Absolutely no bearing on recruitment.  Coaches did not care about players that did not need tuition assistance.  Al, they cared about was the soccer skills and knowledge.

As for the CalVet tuition waiver, definitely use it.  Finishing undergrad degree and a Masters degree with zero student loan debt will give your kid an advantage in life compared to the kid that comes out of college with massive student loan debt.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 7, 2019)

If you need advice on how to use the CalVet tuition waiver, just send me a PM.  My daughter has been using it since Spring 2016 and has saved the family about $25,000.  She has two years of undergrad and then two years of graduate school to go.  That is at least $100, 000 in tuition we will not have to pay.  There are some downsides but the positives outweigh then.  If your kid works, their annual wages must be below the poverty level (~ $13,000).  As for the Military Dependents ID, try to get the college to date the end of classes at the end of August or approximate graduation date.  That way your kids ID will be good for a year or more.  We had some problems with the college only dating it for the dates of the semester and my DD had to get a new military dependents ID every semester.  It was a real hassle.  She finally got an good college clear that dated it for a whole year.


----------

